# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΡΙΦΕΡ

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μένω σε διαμέρισμα με αυτονομία καλοριφέρ.Στα υπόλοιπα δύο αυτόνομα διαμερίσματα μένει η μητέρα μου και ο αδερφός μου. Ανάβω το διακόπτη από το θερμοστάτη του διαμερίσματός μου και ενώ λειτουργεί η ηλεκτροβάνα και ανάβει το λαμπάκι στον πίνακα με τους μετρητές αυτονομίας, δεν ανάβει το ενσωματωμένο λαμπάκι του διακόπτη οn/off του πίνακα ελέγχου (αυτός που έχει πάνω το θερμοστάτη ρύθμισης της θερμοκρασίας του νερού και το όργανο μέτρησής της). Εννοείται ότι ούτε ο καυστήρας παίρνει εμπρός. Έλεγξα όλες τις πιθανές ασφάλειες (αυτές στον πίνακα των μετρητών καθώς και μία που είδα στον πίνακα της θερμοκρασίας νερού) και είναι ο.κ. Τί να φταίει; Μήπως είναι χαλασμένος ο ρελλές εντός του πίνακα μετρητών αυτονομίας; Το πρόβλημα είναι στον καυστήρα; Είναι κάτι άλλο; Ευχαριστώ για τις όποιες απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η δεξαμενή με τα καύσιμα είναι γεμάτη? (επειδή έτυχε σε μένα να αδειάσει η δεξαμενή) και κλείνει αυτόματα το καλοριφέρ (στην συνέχεια πάτησα ένα κουμπί που έχει πάνω στον μηχανισμό/βεντιλατέρ του καυστήρα που είναι σαν reset /επανεκκίνηση) μπορεί να στο κάνει και αν βουλώσει το φίλτρο που πάει προς δεξαμενή.

----------


## JOUN

Την θερμικη  ασφαλεια που εχει επανω στον πινακα του καυστηρα την ελεγξες;Ειναι διπλα στον θερμοστατη νερου του καυστηρα,εχει ενα καπακι που το ξεβιδωνεις και μετα πατας το μπουτον που εχει απο πισω.

@Κυριακιδης: Στην περιπτωση που λες(οταν εχει μπλοκο) αναβουν τα ενδεικτικα του πινακα του καυστηρα απλως δεν παιρνει μπροστα γιατι θελει ρεσετ.

----------


## nyannaco

Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με τα άλλα δύο διαμερίσματα, ή μόνο με το δικό σου;

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παίδες το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με τα άλλα διαμερίσματα. Επίσης δεν ανάβουν τα ενδεικτικά του πίνακα που είναι πάνω στον καυστήρα, μόνο τα ενδεικτικά των αυτονομιών στον ξεχωριστό πίνακα πάνω στον τοίχο ανάβουν. Το κουμπί που κάνεις reset αφού το ξεβίδωσα το καπάκι το πάτησα και πάλι τίποτα. Ούτε το κουμπί του αυτόματου του καυστήρα ανάβει ώστε να το πατήσω και να ξεκινήσει. Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο θερμικό; Το φίλτρο του πετρελαίου θα το κοιτάξω το απόγευμα. Άνοιξα τον πίνακα που είναι πάνω από τον καυστήρα εσωτερικά και μέτρησα για ρεύμα πάνω στην ασφάλεια που έχει και ούτε εκεί πάει τάση.

----------


## nyannaco

> Παίδες το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με τα άλλα διαμερίσματα.


ΟΚ, αρα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στην ηλεκτροβάνα σου.




> Το κουμπί που κάνεις reset αφού το ξεβίδωσα το καπάκι το πάτησα και πάλι τίποτα.


Δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα, θα είχες τάση στον πίνακα του λέβητα αν ήταν το θερμικό ασφαλείας.




> Ούτε το κουμπί του αυτόματου του καυστήρα ανάβει ώστε να το πατήσω και να ξεκινήσει.


Ούτε αυτό είναι, αν ήταν μπλόκο του καυστήρα, θα έπαιρνε ρεύμα.




> Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο θερμικό;


Συνήθως όχι.




> Το φίλτρο του πετρελαίου θα το κοιτάξω το απόγευμα.


Αδικος κόπος, ηλεκτρολογικό είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν ήταν πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας θα έβγαζε μπλόκο ο καυστήρας.




> Επίσης δεν ανάβουν τα ενδεικτικά του πίνακα που είναι πάνω στον καυστήρα, μόνο τα ενδεικτικά των αυτονομιών στον ξεχωριστό πίνακα πάνω στον τοίχο ανάβουν...    Άνοιξα τον πίνακα που είναι πάνω από τον καυστήρα εσωτερικά και μέτρησα για ρεύμα πάνω στην ασφάλεια που έχει και ούτε εκεί πάει τάση.


Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημά σου, πρέπει να βρεις γιατί δεν παίρνει τάση. Συνήθως η φάση έρχεται από τον πίνακα αυτονομίας, από ένα ρελέ. Ισως λοιπόν να ευθύνεται ο πίνακας αυτονομίας. Θα σου πρότεινα να βγάλεις καλές φωτογραφίες τόσο τον πίνακα αυτονομίας (ανοιχτό) όσο και τον πίνακα του λέβητα (επίσης ανοιχτό) και να τις ανεβάσεις, να δούμε τί παίζει.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Νίκο, θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες αργότερα. Ο πίνακας των αυτονομιών έχει εσωτερικά ένα ρελλέ και αρκετές διόδους. Επίσης έχει και δύο ασφάλειες που είναι ο.κ. Παίζει να έχει κολλήσει ο ρελλές;

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι όταν ανάβει το λαμπάκι κάθε διαμερίσματος πάνω στον πίνακα, δουλεύει και ο αντίστοιχος μετρητής.

----------


## nyannaco

Μπορεί να την έχει ακούσει το ρελέ, ή οι δίοδοι, ή... βγάλε καλή φωτογραφία, να σου πω πού και τί θα τσεκάρεις. Πάντως η μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα είναι το ρελέ.
Από όργανα τί διαθέτεις; Εχεις κανένα πολύμετρο, ή μετο δοκιμαστικό θα τη βγάλουμε;  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ



----------


## nyannaco

Μες γελάνε τα μάτια μου, ή βλέπω άδεια τη βάση του ρελέ; Πού είναι το ρελέ, οεο;

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

To ρελλέ το αφαίρεσα να το μετρήσω με το πολύμετρο. Έχει τις εξής επαφές:1,4,5,8,9,12 και 13,14. Τα 220 είναι τα 13 και 14 σωστά; Να του αφαιρέσω το πλαστικό διαφανές καπάκι και να ρίξω σπρέυ επαφών;

----------


## nyannaco

Την αρίθμηση των ακροδεκτών του ρελέ δεν μπορώ να την ξέρω απ'έξω, πάντως το πηνίο (αυτό που λες 220 - που είναι 230 εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια) είναι οι δύο επαφές προς την πάνω πλευρά, όπως τοποθετείται στην πλακέτα. Αν έχεις πολύμετρο μέτρα την αντίστασή του.

Οχι, μην το ανοίξεις. Βάλε το στη θέση του, παρατήρησε τη θέση του οπλισμού (χωρίς εντολή) και (ενδεχομένως με τη βοήθεια κάποιου άλλου που θα παίζει με το θερμοστάτη στο διαμέρισμα) παρατήρησε αν οπλίζει όταν παίρνει εντολή. Η κίνηση του οπλισμού  πρέπει να είναι ορατή, επίσης ακούγεται, και ενδεχομένως να έχει και κάποιο λαμπάκι. Ανάλογα με τη συνδεσμολογία που έχει γίνει, μπορεί να οπλίζει αμέσως, ή να θέλει κάποιο χρόνο για να ανοίξει η ηλεκτροβάνα (μέχρι και πάνω από ενάμισι λεπτό κάποιες).
Αν βρεθεί ότι φταίει το ρελέ, το άνοιγμα και το σπρέυ δεν είναι λύση, θα το αλλάξεις - δεν είναι ακριβό.

Πες μας και τί μάρκα είναι ο πίνακας, μήπως βρούμε το σχηματικό, ή αν τυχόν το έχεις, ανέβασέ το.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παίδες τελικά ήταν το ρελλέ το πρόβλημα. Βρήκα σε κατάστημα ανταλλακτικών καυστήρων και αυτονομίας. Τα ηλεκτρολογικά καταστήματα δεν έχουν τέτοια ρελλεδάκια. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας και την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## nyannaco

Ποσο το πηρες;

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Νίκο 3 Ευρώ κόστισε μόνο. Μου είπε αυτός να τον πετάξω τον πίνακα και να πάρω καινούργιο που αντί για διόδους έχει ρελλεδάκια. Για κορόϊδα ψάχνει.  :Wink:

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τον πετάξεις. Οι πίνακες με ρελέ θεωρούνται - και σε κάποιο βαθμό είναι - καλύτεροι, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει απλά ότι σε αυτόν που έχεις μπορεί να χρειάζεται πιο συχνά αλλαγή το ρελέ. Το κόστος το ξέρεις  :Smile:  Ελπίζω να πήρες και κανένα καβάτζα να σου βρίσκεται, για τη επόμενη φορά, μην παραδώσει π.χ. Σάββατο απόγευμα.
Οσο για τις διόδους, κι αυτές μπορεί να την ακούσουν, αλλά απ'ότι είδα στον δικό σου αλλάζουν με ένα κατσαβιδάκι, είναι πολύ εύκολο να τις βρεις σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά ανταλλακτικά, και είναι πάμφθηνες (παίρνεις μια ντουζίνα, δίνεις ένα ευρώ και παίρνεις ρέστα). Πιθανολογώ ότι είναι 1Ν4007, αν έχεις την περιέργεια δες το.

----------

